# weight at 4 months



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I a new here, well I have been reading posts for sometime now. I have a chocolate female chi "Leya" (too cute), she is 4 months old now, her last weight a few days ago was 3.6lbs. I was just wondering what was the average weight of your pups at 4 months. The breeder told me she would be between 4-5, but she is 3.6lbs already....I have been watching the chart since she was 8 wks...and it said she would be between 4-5, but she is growing so fast.I will post some pics soon :wink:[/list][/list][/url]


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a puppy and he is about 3 1/2 week and he weighs like 3 lbs. but he definietly getting bigger they told me he would weigh about 5 lbs. so eventually he has to stop growing but i'm not sure of when.

here is a recent pic


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I think Pedro is about three pounds right now and he is 4 months now. His parents were both 6 lbs so Im expecting that weight.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Not all chis go by the weight chart. There are quite a few people on this board that have chis that did not follow the chart at all.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corky will be 5 months on Saturday and he is 6lbs.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Rocky said:


> I have a puppy and he is about 3 1/2 week and he weighs like 3 lbs. but he definietly getting bigger they told me he would weigh about 5 lbs. so eventually he has to stop growing but i'm not sure of when.
> 
> here is a recent pic


Rocky, Is your chi losing hair on the front of his legs? Or is that just the way the light is and he has lighter hair there? I was just wondering? I have a cat that did that and If he is losing hair I was wondering what the vet said?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

He had to have IV drips for a week at the vet b/c he got a respiratory infection and some other problems so all of his paws are shaved from changing the IV hopefully it will grow back soon. People think I let him chew off his fur but I didn't LOL. I'm glad you asked otherwise people will think i don't care but I do of course!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The reason I asked was mostly due to a cat we have tends to do the chewing and pulling her fur out and the vet says it is her nerves. I just thought maybe you were going through the same thing. Hes a cutie though.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks I knew one time someone would ask cuz it looks funny. My dad thought i shaved it like that lol but he knows now!! It hasn;t grown back really at all and he's been home for like 2 or 3 weeks. How long do you think it will take?


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I got Tico at just under 4 months and was 3.7lbs and he followed the chart to be about a 6lb adult. (his breeder estimated his adult weight to be 5.5lbs and said he was a big baby from being a single litter puppy, but his growth rate would slow down earlier than a puppy from a multiple litter) 
He got to about 5 months he jumped off the chart at 5.5lbs. Then at 6 months was 7lbs. 
He'll be 7 months monday and now weighs 7.9lbs 
and he does not have a bit of extra weigh on him - he's just 'big-boned'.

(also sent you a PM ChiLeeLee)


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

My breeder thought Teddy would be between 4-5 pounds. At 6 months he's 5.5 pounds. :shock:


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks everyone, it was really helpful to hear other people had chi's in that weight range at that age.


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Sophie is just at 2 lbs, and she is 3 1/2 months. Her estimated weight (based on her parents) is about 3.5 pounds.


----------

